# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  نعيم النساء في الجنة

## ام محمدميمو

نعيم النساء في الجنہ ♡♡

1/ آلجمال .. 

إن الله سبحانه وتعالى يكافئ المرأة آلصالحة آلطائعة بأن تكون أكثر جمالا من آلحور آلعين .. 


2/ آلشباب . . 

لأن المرأة تحب أن تكون شابة فالمرأة ستظل في سن آلعذرية ، ويظل آلرجل في سن ثلاثة وثلاثين سنة 


3/ الحُلي .. 

إن النساء يحببن آلحلي ۆ آلمجوهرات ، وفي الجنة يكون حجم اللؤلؤة الواحدة في تاجها خير من آلدنيا ۆ ما عليها ..


4/ آلثّياب . . 

آلمرأة في الجنة لٱ تبلى ثيابها ، وتتكون فساتينها
من رقائق فوق بعضها سبعون رقيقة من ألوان مختلفة ، من وراء هذه آلرقائق يرى مخ ساقها ، فهي فساتين لا توصف ، منها مٱ هو من ورق شجر آلجنة و منها ما هو من النور . . 


5/ آلزواج . . 

آلزواج في آلجنة سيكون له شكل آخر ، فالمرأة هي التي تختار زوجها وفق ما تحب ۆ ترضى ، وهي التي بيدها الأمر ، فهي التي تطلب الزوج
ۆ إن كانت قد تزوجت من أكثر من زوج في الدنيا فهي التي تختار من بينهم ، وبالطبع ستختار أحسنهم خلقا ، الذي كان يعاملها بالحسنى أما عن الحور العين آللواتي يتزوجهن زوجها بالإضافة إليها ، فإن الله تعالى ينزع الغيرة و الغل من قلوب المؤمنين في الجنة ، فلا تشعر المرأة بالغيرة من الحور العين ، ولقد ورد أن آلمرأة اذا رأت زوجها مع آلحور العين تضحك ، فيبدو منها نور يشع ، فيقول زوجها:
' سبحان الله ما أشد هذا النور أهو ملك كريم ؟ فيقال : لا ، بل هو نور زوجتك التي ضحكت ، فيصير حبه لها أشد من الحور آلعين .. 


كل هذا #النعيم ♡♡♡
ومآ زلنا نركض خلف دنيا زائلہ
مازلنا نقطع الرحم ونبيع الجنه من اجل الكرامه وعزه النفس،،
مازلنا نغتاب ،،نكذب،،


تخيلي معي صباحُكِ الأول في الجنّة
في قصرِ متعدّد الأدوار .. من الدّر والجواهر
لكِ أنتِ .... أنتِ وحدكِ !

جالسةٌ في غرفتكِ الشفافة التي يُرى ظاهرها من باطنها
تنظرين لنفسكِ وكأنكِ القمر ليلة البدر
لباسكِ من سندس وإستبرق وحرير
عليكِ أساور من ذهب
تنظرين لأشيائكِ .. فإذا مشطك من ذهب وعطرك المسك !

تُطِلّين فـ تنظرين إلى النعيم وبناء الجنة العظيم
لبنةٌ من ذهب ولبنة من فضّة !
بلاطها المسك !
حصاؤها اللؤلؤ والياقوت !
والتربة زعفران ~

تنظرين للخيام .. وأيّ خيام تلك !
مجوّفة من اللؤلؤ ، لها ألف بابٍ من ذهب
يُدخل عليكِ من كل باب بهديةٌ من الله عزّ وجل ..

تنظرين إلى الكنوز ، الأنهار ..
وقد تبدّلت عليك السماوات والأرض !
أنهارٌ من لبن ، أنهارٌ من عسل ، وأنهارٌ من خمر
وأنهارٌ من ماءٍ شديد الصفاء ..
أرضياتٌ على مد البصر من اللؤلؤ
كثبانٌ من المسك
أشجارٌ أغصانها الذهب وأوراقها من الزمرّد الأخضر

خدمٌ ، وملكٌ عظيم !!
حورٌ عِين ، وغِلمٌان مخلّدون رؤيتهم وحدَها مسرّة
يطوفون على أهل الجنة بالطعامِ والشراب

اشتقتِ إليهم في الدنيا ، وفقدتِهم أمامكِ ومعكِ !!
قد جمع الله بينكِ وبينهم هنـاك ، في الجنة ~


بربكِ أيّ صباحٍ هذا ؟
أيّ شيءٍ لا تستطيعين الصبر عليه حتى تتنعمين بكل هذا !
أليس هذا كله يستحق الصبر على الدنيا ؟
فتنها ومعاصيها ؟


هل قلت اليوم ; 
* أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أشهد أن محمد رسول الله

هل قلت اليوم ; 
* أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه 

هل قلت اليوم ;
* سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

هل قلت اليوم ;
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 

هل قلت اليوم ;
* اللهم صلِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


ذكروهم فاليوم قصير ..
ذكروهم فالحياة تسير ..
ذكروهم فالذنوب تزيد ..
ذكروهم فالنار تقول هل من مزيد ..
ذكروهم فالله يقول هل من داعي لأجيب ♡♡

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## لاتجرح احساسي

الله يررررزقناااا الجـــــــــنه يااااررررب امـــــــــــــــــين 
يزاااااج الله خيرررر اختي  :27:

----------


## امراه

اللهم انانسالك رضاك والجنه بلاحساب ولاسابقه عقاب

----------


## al-galaa75

اللهم رضاك والجنة

----------


## ام محمدميمو

اللهم ارزقنا الجنة من غير حساب ولا سابق عذاب

----------


## نواره الهاشمي

الله لا يحرمنا خير ماعنده لشر ما عندنا 
شكرًا جزيلا

----------

